# Playlist



## AainaalyaA

I dunno whether this is suitable to be posted here, but I'd appreciate some info on generating playlist, with time formats.

any help appreciated,

Danke dir,

AA


----------



## zkiller

i am not sure what you mean by forumating a playlist by time formats. can you explain and i will try to help you.


----------



## AainaalyaA

okay z... once i get to... the script again - can't seem to find it anymore... but it needs this thing about timeframe for its playlist, and I didn't understand that seeing that I know next to zilch about playlist to start with


----------



## zkiller

let me know when you find it.


----------



## AainaalyaA

i will.. Z... you know how it is when you keep dloading scripts sans cesse... i need to do something about this madness.. i can't seem to find anything on my system.. except The Sims


----------



## zkiller

haha... that game has you hooked, doesn't it.  

you just need to figure out a way to archive all your scripts on your hard drive to where you have a bit more oversight. i know i have to re-arrange things all the time, because it just starts to get to cluttered.


----------



## [tab]

Just store them all in that folder that looks like a rubbish bin on your desktop


----------



## AainaalyaA

[tab] said:
			
		

> Just store them all in that folder that looks like a rubbish bin on your desktop


haha... i hide the icons on the desktop.. they bother me too much.. I don't like to be distracted when I work


----------



## AainaalyaA

its the only game I have on the system that works.. the rest are demoes and have expired so... anyways, I'm thinking of formatting the hd once I've burnt all the necessary on DVDs... hmmm ... and perhaps get a new pc or laptop.. now that would be good wouldn't it?





			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> haha... that game has you hooked, doesn't it.
> 
> you just need to figure out a way to archive all your scripts on your hard drive to where you have a bit more oversight. i know i have to re-arrange things all the time, because it just starts to get to cluttered.


----------



## AainaalyaA

zkiller said:
			
		

> let me know when you find it.





		Code:
	

 [size=1]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>

<FSound-XML>

<playlist>

<entry Playstring="modules/mod_jolt_mp3/music/1.mp3">

<Name>Doors - Peace Frog</Name>

<Length>136000</Length>   ***<--This is the part that I don't understand.

</entry>

<entry Playstring="modules/mod_jolt_mp3/music/2.mp3">

<Name>50 Cent - In Da Club</Name>

<Length>164000</Length> [/size]***<--This is the part that I don't understand.

[size=1]</entry>

<entry Playstring="modules/mod_jolt_mp3/music/3.mp3">

<Name>Moby - Porcelain</Name>

<Length>150000</Length>  ***<--This is the part that I don't understand.

</entry>

</playlist>

</FSound-XML>

[/size]

 
Would that be a timing? or something to do with the length of the mp3 clip?

Any help appreciated


----------



## zkiller

my guess would be that it is the amount of seconds that should elapse before moving to the next title in the playlist. but that's just a guess as well.


----------



## AainaalyaA

seconds? duh-uh.. now i have to think... aaargh.. and you know how i dislike doing it.. too much work


----------

